
Iridium Go satellite hotspot review: More like ‘Iridium No’ - apress
http://www.macworld.com/article/3048163/hardware/iridium-go-satellite-hotspot-review-more-like-iridium-no.html#tk.rss_all
======
PaulHoule
Yet another reminder that we can't count on satellite and other exotic
technologies to replace FTTH.

